# Royal Concertgebouw Web Radio



## opus67

I just discovered that RCO offers concert music as a web stream, available as 128 and 256 kbps streams.

http://www.concertgebouworkest.nl/ [Click on the banner that says Start Web Radio (duh!). The player is embedded in a pop-up window.]

http://www.concertgebouworkest.nl/en/nieuws/nieuws-detail.asp?id=335&cnt=6 [details]


----------

